# Alsa broke on kernels > 2.6.12-r10

## coolsnowmen

When upgrading my kernel over 2.6.12-r10 My sound stopped working

no changes in my .config

I've tried the current 2.6.13 and the newest 1.6.15-r1

lspci -v

...

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Unknown device 7012

...

This uses the intel8x0 alsa modules

I've followed the alsa guide, and it doesn't matter whether or not i build in the alsa into the kernel, or as modules.

I would like to upgrade my kernel as hal requires it, but w/o sound, its not worth it.

from

cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat (all cases)

...

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

SiS SI7012 with CMI9739 at 0xc400, irq 10

Audio devices:

0: SiS SI7012 (DUPLEX)

...

Mixers:

0: C-Media Electronics CMI9739

any suggestions?Last edited by coolsnowmen on Fri Feb 24, 2006 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpl888

Have you installed alsa-driver?

I have read a few things lately that people are having problems with the in kernel stuff and you'll have more chance with the alsa-driver package.

----------

## coolsnowmen

I have not tried alsa driver for 2 reasons.

Because my understanding for using alsa driver is because it is usually more up to date, well, it seems that the more up to date kernels would be using the more uptodate drivers...and its the newer kernels that seem not to ber working.

the second is simply, I've never done it before, as I followed the alsa walk though, the kernel way was recommended, and I've done it that way on ~9 other computers since and never had a problem.

Though, it seems that a lot has simply changed with the >2.6.12 kernel as:

I had to upgrade my nvidia kernel drivers past the "stable" release to get them to work (7676-r1)

and My ati_remote started spitting out 3 keys at a time instead of 1 (kernel module)

PS, I am not against alsa driver, im simply answering your question, and have not done it...I probably will tommorrow if someone doesnt havea a "eureka" answer.

and, worthy of note, is that my system wide mixer has never worked properly, but I never really needed it as I have an external volume control

----------

## jpl888

No worries.

Personally I use the in kernel driver without problem and haven't been forced into alsa-driver but I did notice (I think when you are building the alsa packages) that emerge  recommends you use it.

I'm sure that there is another answer that doesn't involve alsa-driver but if you want your sound quick "any port in a storm" as they say.

----------

## coolsnowmen

I have been unable to get any kernel greater than 2.6.12 working with alsa driver (I tried the newest 2.6.13 at the time, and 2.6.15-r1)

i removed all sound modules, folled the alsa instructions, re emerged alsa-utils

AND

/proc/asound sees my sound card...but speaker-test returns nothing.

----------

